# Sublime Egg Preperation



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 7, 2020)

I was hungry for an omelet this morning, not the rubbery egg -folded over a heap of fillings, kind of omelet that you  get at a diner but the delicate French omelet that celebrates the flavor of the egg.  I made it and it was, as the title suggests, sublime.  If you  haven't made a French omelet before, you owe it to yourself to do so.  Here's a video link showing how.  And then, I'll give you my recipe that married wonderful flavors that all complimented each other.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdN0xF04A2U

The Chief's French Omelet recipe
INgredients
:
1 Extra Large egg
1 pinch kosher Salt
1 tbs. Rice dream brand Rice milk
2 pinches fresh ground black pepper
1 tbs. Butter
1 slice Havarti Cheese

In this recipe, the delicate flavor of the egg really shines.  The rice milk, salt, and pepper season it perfectly, without overwhelming the egg flavor.  The cheese compliments the egg. and adds richness.

I use a heavy, non-stick coated aluminum pan for making a French omelet.  

Use the same method as shown in the video to cook the egg.  But I change the final steps to produce a better looking omelet that will give you the best omelet.

When the egg just starts to firm up, but is still wet on top, make sure there is raw egg all over the top.  This will hold the omelet together when it firms up.  Just as the top is just a tiny bit wet on top, lay the Havarti cheese on top.  Your stove should be at  a medium low temp.  You don't want to even lightly brown the bottom.  When the cheese has melted, use your silicone, or wooden spatula to make sue the whole egg circle slides.  If needed, work it gently  under the omelet to loosen it up.  Lift the pan over your plat; tilt it to one side.  Slide the egg from the pan onto your plate, using the pan to fold the circle in half over the cheese.  The residual heat from the egg will insure that the egg is cooked through after a minute.

By omitting the chives, or other herbs, the full flavor of the egg shines through.  Now I enjoy a perfect poached egg,with a runny yolk, or a basted egg, scrambled eggs, hard boiled eggs, eggs just about any way you can imagine.  But the flavor of this omelet takes the humble egg to new levels.  You might just find that this becomes your favorite way to eat an egg.

As you master the French omelet, you can star adding fresh chives, and herbs to your own taste.  IMHO, the egg stands gloriously on its own, and needs few embellishments.  Good butter, s & P and for me, Havarti.  Each flavor blending with, but not overpowering the egg.  I hope ou try this,  Enjoy.

*American Omelet*
With an American Omelet, the egg is used as a wrapper, much like a flour tortilla, to hold a variety of fillings, usually a meat, cheese, and veggies.  In tis recipe, I give a classic farner's version, designed to fill you u, and give you fuel for a hard day's work.

ingredients:
3 large eggs
2 tbs. milk
1/4 cup diced onion
1/4 cup diced red bell pepper
1 small potaotoe, shredded
1/4 cup meat - diced ham, cooked sausage, diced sirloin, etc.
1. cupp shredded, sharp cheddar cheese
1/4 tsp salt
1 tsp. black pepper


Grate  the potato and ;lace into 3 cups of cold water.  Swish around then drain.  Repeat rinsing and draining two more times.    Pour into a strainer to remove as mush water as possible.  Heat a large, heavy skillet over medium high heat.  Add 2 tbs butter.  Put in the potato, and saute until golden, and slightly crispy.  Remove to a bowl.  Cook the other veggies until lightly softened.  Remove to another bowl.  Cook the meat.  Remove from the heat.  Heat a square, non-stick griddle over medium-high heat.  Melt 2 tbs. butter on the griddle, spreading it all over.  Whisk together the egg and milk until smooth.  Season with the S &P.  Pour onto the griddle, rolling the pan slightly to evenly spread the egg.  Let cook for 3 minutes, or until the top begins to firm.  Slide tho whole omelet onto a large plate, and then flip it back onto the griddle.  Layer the hash browns, veggies, meat and cheese in a line down the middle, from the handle to the other side.  Fold from side to cover the fillings, then the other side.  Transfer to your plate and enjoy.

Seeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

